# My son wants to join the army



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh boy,my eldest son Anthony who is 19 came home from work yesterday and told me that he's made an appointment to see someone about joining the army...he had been talking about it for a while now but i didn't really think he would go through with it...but i guess he is.

He has an appointment on 17th March...he really wants to do this as he just wants to do something goodwith his life....yeah,i say that's a big thing in a young man's life...i know it will be good for him...and i keep telling him i hope he's not going into this lightly...and it's tough...the training and everything....he say's...'mum stop worrying..i know what i'm doing'...and then i keep asking him all these questions....i know...i have to stop worrying about things.

If he gets accepted i won't see him for at least five years...this is the part i'm gonna hate...i know that i have to eventually let go,i cannot keep him foreverlol....i'm a single mum,i left my boys father years ago and my boys and bunnies are my world..i just wish they didn't have to grow up lol....and of course he would eventually move out of home one day anyway.....i know i'm gonna cry and miss him badly...i suppose like a normal mum...but it's gonna be hard.

My boys father has gone back to vietnam,so he has no idea what's going on,my boys have a vietnamese dad and i'm Australian...they have not heard from him for quite a while...i'm sure though that he would be proud of Anthony....but i guess he will never know....ohh well.

Anyway..i'm there all the way for Anthony...and i just know that joining the army will be good for him.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe it will be good that he is joining the army. If thats what he wants, then I think it is a good idea Not seeing him for 5 years will be really hard for you 

Im sure your friends and family will give you and Anthony lot's of support!

:hug:


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 22, 2010)

My brother joined the army...for all things "because I think I need more structure in my life!"  Yup that is David alright!

He recently completed his tour in Afganistan...it allowed him to put a little money away, travel and decide what to do with the rest of his life! He wasn't really decided where he wanted to go after high school.

He came home last year...enrolled in teaching college, got engaged and married! 
He used to be one of those tall skinny kids too! lol
Basic training was a really good experience for him, filled him out some and he made some really great friends!

He kept in touch by phone everynight he called his mom! lol She missed him terribly but was ever so proud of him!

He is part of the reserves now but he loved his time in the army...I hope your son has a great experience too! I am sure he will love it!

Danielle


----------



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Maybe it will be good that he is joining the army. If thats what he wants, then I think it is a good idea Not seeing him for 5 years will be really hard for you
> 
> Im sure your friends and family will give you and Anthony lot's of support!
> 
> :hug:



Yeah,iknow this will be really good for him...as i think he needs some direction in his life kind of thing...i think he's getting tired of his job that he's doing now,he keeps saying he wants a change...but i think in a way he's like me and doesn't want to let anyone down...but sometimes we have to do what we have to do.

But yeah not seeing him for five years is gonna be hard.

Runestonez* wrote: *


> My brother joined the army...for all things "because I think I need more structure in my life!"  Yup that is David alright!
> 
> He recently completed his tour in Afganistan...it allowed him to put a little money away, travel and decide what to do with the rest of his life! He wasn't really decided where he wanted to go after high school.
> 
> ...


Yeah,that sounds like my Anthony,he needs something in his life,but i do think it's good that he's been thinking about things,he has surprised me really...to make that choice.

Anthony is also one of those tall skinny guys,he goes to the gym and everything,he takes after me...i have been thin all my life and cannot put the weight on...so he keeps telling me that if he gets into the army he will come home big and strong lol

I had also mentioned to him about joining the army reserves which is every weekend once a month....but no he doesn't want that,he wants to go for the five years and then whatever after that.

He keeps talking about it now,so i know he's looking forward to it...he's gonna come home a man...he says...boys lol.

I do keep saying,don't go into this lightly...it's a big step.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my son Anthony...just took this picture this afternoon.


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 19 and thought that somehow made me qualified to step in. Haha, not, I know. Anyway. 

I understand needing structure. I'm in college right now, but if biology wasn't my thing I would be desperate to find it. I really understand needing something to help you put the pieces of yourself together. After I graduate I'm hoping to maybe be an army doctor.

Anyway, I guess my point is that its great that he knows he needs something. Thats a huge decision and I'm sure he didnt step into it lightly. 

Don't you get to see him sometimes? I know the boys are gone a lot, but I thought they always got to come home for Christmas unless they were shipped out somewhere. He will probably be around some.  I think you should be really proud, hes a handsome guy.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 23, 2010)

*Luluznewz wrote: *


> I'm 19 and thought that somehow made me qualified to step in. Haha, not, I know. Anyway.
> 
> I understand needing structure. I'm in college right now, but if biology wasn't my thing I would be desperate to find it. I really understand needing something to help you put the pieces of yourself together. After I graduate I'm hoping to maybe be an army doctor.
> 
> ...


Yep this is the whole reason he has taken me by surprise,i never really thought he would have chosen to go down that path....but of course i'm so proud of him that he did make that decision...and i will just wait to see how things go after he has his interview.

I have no idea about the coming home stuff as this is all new to me as well,it would be good if he is able to come home every now and again....but i do know there will be phone calls and letters.

He was telling me today that his friends wish that he wasn't doing this but they will always be there for him....Anthony has such a nice group of friends.

Wow your thinking about maybebeing an army doctor..that's great!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 26, 2010)

How are the Army benefits down there in Aus?
Up here in Canada, you sign on for a few rounds, and walk out with a super pension. They also pay the shot for any education you are interested in. 

He will have some incredible opportunities coming out of the Army...
Congrats to him! An opportunity to do honourable acts for sure!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 26, 2010)

I have no idea about the benefits..Anthony will find out more info when he goes to the interview..i know the pay is good though.

I just think it's an incredible opportunity for him!

he's looking very forward to it.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 26, 2010)

you must be so proud of him - that is one fine young man. he's obviously giving this a lot of thought and i wish him well for his interview.

my late father in law was a Lt Colonel but none of his sons or grandsons have, or are thinking about, following in his footsteps.

my son is nearly 17 and striking out on his own. i think you may be a little like me, suddenly he's grown up and not my little boy anymore!!:tears2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep Donna..that is exactly how it is...I often think..gee where have the years gone,they have gone by so quick.

And yeah i'm extremely proud

And thanks..i'll tell Anthony



Anthony received his papers today..for the interview...and a few that he has to get signed in front of a JP (justice of the peace).


----------



## cheryl (Jan 28, 2010)

Anthony got another call today from someone from the army....he said the guy was telling him a little bit about what will happen and whatnot...and he said the guy was asking him questionslike if he makes his bed..does his ironing..do the dishes...i mean when Anthony was telling me this..i had to laugh...cause he does none of those things! lol

Anthony is a very fit young man...he does scaffolding and works on construction sites,he's not scared of heights as he's high up as well...the guy today asked him if he was scared of heights...cause he will have to learn how to jump from a plane.

Also when he enters the army and starts his training..he will have to go interstate to Melbourne for three months to do his training...

It's all looking good for Anthony


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a friend who is in the army. He's 18 years old, and today was his last day of school before going off to finish training for his summer deployment. 

It was pretty bittersweet today when all of our classmates were telling him what we liked the most about him; I had to focus hard on my bagel to keep from crying. I've only known him 5 months, and I'm going to miss him like crazy. 

I think your son will be glad that he joined and got to serve his country.  And I know what you must be feeling with the thought of him being gone so long. (hugs)

Emily


----------



## cheryl (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah,i know Anthony's friends are all gonna be the same way,they don't want him to go...he has such a great group of friends that he has known since primary school...i'm sure it's going to be a bittersweet time for us all.

And thanks Emily 



Just thought i would post a silly picture of Anthony....he doesn't like me taking his pictures..but i alway's make him lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think its great your son wants to serve, it is an honor to serve your country and protect the freedoms and rights of others. My son is serving now and I couldn't be more proud of him.

Now there is nothing wrong with the Army, but, the Air Force is soooo much better. Whatever he decides it will be a experience that he will draw on during his life.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep,i think it's a great thing as well Dave...i couldn't be more happier for him.

Is your son in the army or the air force?...i think the air force would have been a great choice as well...Anthony was also thinking about the Navy as well...the Navy would have been good as well...but he chose the Army....either way he's doing something for his country...he will have some great prospects later in life.



He went to the beach this afternoon with his mate Nathan..to go jogging on the beach,he wants to do as much as he can,for when he has his fitness test.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 31, 2010)

My son followed in my footsteps and joined the Air Force.

Thats good to get in shape first, that helped my son in hisbasic training.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 1, 2010)

That's awesome Dave...i remember reading in a thread a while ago that you were in the air force..it's great that your son has gone into such a great thing.



Yeah Anthony is really keen on this so he's doing all the fitness he can..he just really wants this.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have yet to meet a person who didn't get something positive out of the service.


----------



## Mubunny (Feb 1, 2010)

My friend had a brother in the army and he unfortunately came back in a coffin. It's a dangerous thing to do but it's a noble thing. As long as he knows the risks and benefits and is doing it for the right reasons you should support him. Being so young and making such a big decision is admirable.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 2, 2010)

Tell Anthony that girls on the Internet think he's CUUUTE!

He'll fill out his uniform well, I think 
Brave guy!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 2, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I have yet to meet a person who didn't get something positive out of the service.


This is why it's a good thing for him....just great for his future


----------



## cheryl (Feb 2, 2010)

*Mubunny wrote: *


> My friend had a brother in the army and he unfortunately came back in a coffin. It's a dangerous thing to do but it's a noble thing. As long as he knows the risks and benefits and is doing it for the right reasons you should support him. Being so young and making such a big decision is admirable.



When Anthony first told me that he had called up someone about joining the army,i will admit i was worried...all these thoughts went swooshing through my mind..i think they might have been typical thoughts though..like a worried mum...but i guess it's just one of those things.

I will always support him and be there for him...but on the other side i will worry about him though.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 2, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Tell Anthony that girls on the Internet think he's CUUUTE!
> 
> He'll fill out his uniform well, I think
> Brave guy!


Hehe...i will tell him when he gets home from the gym....don't worry he will just love that lol


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Well the time is almost here when Anthony goes for his interview...it's monday today and his appointment is wednesday at 8:30am..but he has to be there 15 minutes early..it's four hours long..and i think he has to have a fitness test that day also..we don't know what else he will do while there.

He wants to be a frontline soldier...there's a name for it but i cannot remember what Anthony called it lol.....it is quite worrying really but it's what he wants to do.

I don't think it has really hit me yet....if he gets accepted i think that's when things will change...when he comes home and says 'mum i have been accepted'..i think i will cry....but i'm sure it will really hit me,if he does get accepted and it's time to leave..oh my gosh,i have never been apart from my boys.

My cousin applied to the army ages ago but got declined..not sure why though...so i'm keeping an open mind with Anthony.

He's determined though and says if he don't get in the first time..then he's going to keep on trying.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh me too!


----------



## sweetrose (Mar 19, 2010)

Both me and my husband just got out of the Army. It was the best thing I could have ever dont for myself. I learned the value of self discipline and became responsible with my money, I was on a bad road to no where. I really grew up, In the US Army there is no running away once you make a commitment and I am sure its similar there but it truly made my life better, and as long as your son is confident in his training he will be safe


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Holly...those are some of the reasons why it would be good for him.

And yes..if he is accepted he will have eighty days to back out of it...if he chooses to stay then he has to be there for the five years or something like that.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 20, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Well the time is almost here when Anthony goes for his interview...it's monday today and his appointment is wednesday at 8:30am..but he has to be there 15 minutes early..it's four hours long..and i think he has to have a fitness test that day also..we don't know what else he will do while there.


How did it go?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Rebecca,Yeah he went for his interview wednesdaywhich went for four hours...but he said he was very nervous as he really really wants this...so now he's worried he messed up...but he won't know anything until they let him know by mail.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 3, 2010)

:bump
Looking for an update


----------

